# Aluminum coil pen blanks



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2016)

I know its not wood but if you count the ambient wood dust in my studio that would get in the mix its a go!
I was at my friends shop when he was milling aluminum & picked up several coils that came off the lathe. They are perfect spirals so I thought if I drilled a hole in a wood block big enough to insert coil & filled it with colored resin I would have a cool pen blank where a spiral would go the length of it!!
Also a wad of fine tailorings off the lathe could be used in resin too. 

What ya think gang???

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 21, 2016)

I think a casting of a number of those spirals randomly placed/stacked together would look cool - especially if there was some transparency to the resin to give some depth to seeing the aluminum shavings. It's a blank that I'd probably give a try or two to turning and see how it comes out.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 21, 2016)

Just reread your post and the idea of orientating it in a hole to go the length of the blank - if you could get a wide enough spiral, that would look pretty cool, IMO.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2016)

The spirals are plenty wide for pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2016)

I think a kit with a smaller diameter tube would work. Do they make silver colored tubes? Or maybe even a black tube? 

I like this idea....when will it be cast & turned? I'd love to see the process....


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2016)

Even a large 10mm tube will work. Spirals are big. Next time I cast I will do these & photos. I've seen silver, brass & white tubes. Could paint on black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 21, 2016)

Lee, I'll be looking forward to updates! I think the most difficult part may be drilling the blank without blowing it up.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Slow and steady wins this race....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll drill it on the lathe with the resin still in the wood mold. Easy with no explosions!! After 16 years of turning & instructing I got the hang of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

You just gave me an idea. I haven't cast anything in a blue moon but I'm going to dig out my resin and make a mold.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You just gave me an idea. I haven't cast anything in a blue moon but I'm going to dig out my resin and make a mold.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 22, 2016)

Plus less resin is wasted cast in a round hole sized for pen blanks. The wood mould is easily turned off.


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 7, 2017)

Man, I read all the way to the bottom and no pics!


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 7, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Man, I read all the way to the bottom and no pics!




Haven't done anything with them yet..


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Slow and steady wins this race....



Boy....that's an understatement.....


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## rocky1 (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## rocky1 (Feb 7, 2017)

That could be interesting... I'd drill my blank from the funnel end of the shaving, not the pointy end. Should the drill bit catch and want to pull the shaving, that would pull it up where it would catch on the sides, rather than ripping it out and wrapping it around your bit, before you have a chance to cuss.


----------

